# SHTF, do you arm defenseless acquaintances?



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

If the SHTF, would you arm your neighbors/friends/family members who did not own weapons?

I don't have a personal answer for this one. It would be nice to have one more armed man at the homestead in a sticky situation, but sometimes I think it would be more of a danger than an aid to have an untrained person near me with a gun. (My wife is familiar with firearms, but I still have to remind her once in a while at the range, "Finger off the trigger!")

I searched but couldn't find a thread like this. Apologies if it's a repeat.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Acquaintances? No! Family Friends? Yes!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Yes and give them the NFG treatment. Put them up front so you can tell where the enemy is.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> Yes and give them the NFG treatment. Put them up front so you can tell where the enemy is.


"NFG treatment" ?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I would arm family, close friends if they are helping me protect ground. Maybe a few of the neighbors but once again, only if they are helping me protect our ground. I would be very selective with the neighbors. Some are probably still mad at me over that whole running through the neighborhood naked and firing weapons into the air thing.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> If the SHTF, would you arm your neighbors/friends/family members who did not own weapons?
> 
> I don't have a personal answer for this one. It would be nice to have one more armed man at the homestead in a sticky situation, but sometimes I think it would be more of a danger than an aid to have an untrained person near me with a gun. (My wife is familiar with firearms, but I still have to remind her once in a while at the range, "Finger off the trigger!")
> 
> I searched but couldn't find a thread like this. Apologies if it's a repeat.


You are almost sounding like a governmenr that does not trust people with firearms.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

As part of my preps I already have armed the people that are important to me. That's being prepared, right? Supplies are really cheap and abundant. What's with the wait till it's bad to do something??? The sheep that are in denial and won't help themselves, NOW. After they have been warned and informed are on their own. No excuse to be defenseless. I have prepared some extra bullets for the idiots that think they will get anything from me if the SHTF.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

This topic has come up and is still a touchy one. Those that fail to prepair and likely to be self centered type. The type that if you did arm them you would need to be concerned if they would then turn on you.
This is another reason if it gets that bad we are locking the gate. We already know who will be inside and who will be armed. That does not mean we may need to bend that way of thinking from time to time. 10 simple laws were written in stone and man broke those right away so I figure nothing we decide is forever.
But S aint hitting the fan today, we went to church last night so we are going for a ride armed just incase.


----------



## 2000ShadowACE (Jan 14, 2014)

I have armed my family, at least those who want to be armed. I also have a few spares for those family members who have a change of heart when the shtf. Aquaintances, no, unless they bring something valuable to the group like medical knowledge or some other skill that may be of use to the group.


----------



## beach23bum (Jan 27, 2015)

my thing would be they have to learn how to use it safely. and with anything else of valve work for it.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

tinkerhell said:


> You are almost sounding like a governmenr that does not trust people with firearms.


No, I just don't want to get shot by some untrained, careless, or overexited cowboy.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> This topic has come up and is still a touchy one...


I'll do some more searching. I'd like to know what other people think on this subject. Thanks.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Are they in my bunker / cabin or immediately adjacent to it? Then Yes.

Are they outside in their own bunker away from me? Then no - your bunker, your problems.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

When the SHTF, learning and teaching does not come to an end. As a prepper I will still have many things to learn. If someone needs to be taught safe gun skills, why should I get in the way of that? 

With the passage of time, gangs will get larger and more organized. You need to have your gang, too. Hopefully, it is called a Community, not a cartel.

Liberty is a bitch. In order to have it, others must have it, too. Good luck at keeping your liberty if you allow yourself to distrust your own community.

God help you if your neighbors are protecting your back without firearms while the firearms rust in a closet.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I think to arm or not to arm is situational. Some situations no way would I arm them, in other situations I would arm them. While I am not inclined to arm acquaintances, I wouldn't rule it out either.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Thankfully we live in an area where about 50% of the population is armed and know how to use them. We're also more like a series of small villages/towns that probably have the right mix of skills and resources to get by should things get dicey


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

It's all about circumstances. You never know what is going to occur until it does. While I wouldn't want an untrained person like my sister-in-law (anti guns) with a firearm because she might be dangerous, I can't rule out the idea (she is 1700 miles away). But I have friends that I would arm because I know they have training. Besides, around me I'm guessing 3 out 4 homes have firearms, but that's scary, too.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Scenario:

There are mad desperate people looting and rioting and each night they are getting closer and closer to your community.

People on your street hold a meeting, and decide that they need to band together and work together. You have spare rifles that don't count as part of your main prepp, ie you like to buy firearms but never sold.

Do you pass out the crappy rifles or do you keep them to yourself?

There are masses rioting already, and your street is not part of it. Count your self lucky, even if half of them are those pesky liberals that you don't like. You street isn't looting, it is actually moving very quickly towards the enlightenment that even civilized groups need to band together and arm themselves from the rioters.

If you are one of the ones that won't trust them, why? Why are you still there? Why are you so narrow minded? Why are you staring an opportunity of having your own gang and just pissing it away? Why are you so convinced that they will stab or shoot you in the back when they already aren't part of the nightly riots? Why are you so eager to watch your street get overtaken by chaos and crime?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

tinkerhell said:


> If you are one of the ones that won't trust them, why? Why are you still there? Why are you so narrow minded? Why are you staring an opportunity of having your own gang and just pissing it away? Why are you so convinced that they will stab or shoot you in the back when they already aren't part of the nightly riots? Why are you so eager to watch your street get overtaken by chaos and crime?


Have you ever been robbed at gunpoint? Have you ever been covered by a muzzle at the range by someone who didn't know what they were doing? Have you ever seen an inexperienced person pick up a pistol - how their finger just naturally falls on the trigger? Have you ever been present when someone had an negligent discharge?

It's not just the rioters who might be dangerous.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

No. Yes, Yes. Yes.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Have you successfully protected your street in a 1 man fox hole, while your neighbors hide defenseless in their houses? The same neighbors that met earlier and wanted to do something about it?


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> It's not just the rioters who might be dangerous.


Very true, and the risk can never be removed, not even with experienced people although the risk gets way more agreeable.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

tinkerhell said:


> Have you successfully protected your street in a 1 man fox hole, while your neighbors hide defenseless in their houses? The same neighbors that met earlier and wanted to do something about it?


Not an easy question to answer. And I don't think we will answer it here. Everyone must decide for himself, at the time, in the circumstances he finds himself in. I hope we never have to.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

sideKahr said:


> Not an easy question to answer. And I don't think we will answer it here. Everyone must decide for himself, at the time, in the circumstances he finds himself in. I hope we never have to.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ THIS ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

A few of my neighbors are right there with me and some of the others are hunters and armed well. One of my neighbors is so mild mannered
and seems to be afraid of going beyond throwing a Frisbee I really wouldn't trust him with a rifle at least at first . If all is quiet enough I would like to see his look if
I could get him to fire off one of my Mosin M-44's. His look will tell me if I can go forward and potentially arm him or not. If I can maybe I'd supply him with a 22 revolver and
10/22 rifle. The situations will be different but I'd like to see all my immediate neighbors armed. We all have to sleep sometime and we will have to take turns on watch 24/7.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I would lean towards no for an acquaintance. There is always a possibility that a severe enough extreme contingency would require such a drastic action. My first instinct is not to allow some one I vaguely know into my arms or inter circle. High risk of betrayal.


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

Arm acquaintances?? Not just NO, but Hell No! We all have access to the same info sources and the same opportunities to prepare . Don't live in denial and get with the program.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

I'll try to use a word that I've heard a few years ago.

Cocooning.

I think it is in reference to a not so new trend where we come and go from our houses without ever getting to know our neighbors. 

I think it is easy to say 'f#ck them' to a bunch of neighbors that you don't know that didn't read the signs or willfully ignored the signs.

However, are you sure that we can go through a SHTF scenario with a cocooning mentality of not meeting your neighbor? I don't. I think the same day the SHTF, we'll be getting to know them very well.

I think we will meet our neighbors, and even the dip sh#ts will be neighborly. 

You might not be giving them rifles and ammo, but don't be surprised if you find yourself part of an impromptu team of firefighters putting out a fire brought on by careless use of a candle. 

And, don't feel bad or embarassed when you notice yourself giving the burnt out family blankets and food. 

There is a spirit of humanity that will be just as strong as your urge to protect your family at all costs.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Another way to look at this. Who at this time is unarmed? I mean no firearms at all. Liberals would male up about 98% of that group. Take it one step farther what group is most likely to think anything you have is theirs? Liberals. Do you really want to give someone like that a firearm when their supply of other peoples stuff has run dry? 
Of course I do know many anit-gun Liberals that do own at least one. Our last Governor was 100% against all fire arms, vetoed CC twice after voters passed it by huge numbers. Turns out he always carried a 38. Little loop hole made it legal for him to do so.
Everyone I trust already has a good supply and knows how to use one or more. If one of them happen to find themselves unprotected , I could see sharing.
For the most part many of us will exist for a time in a state of anarchy . The correct meaning is no power or authority over. You will not come here and expect to project any power or authority over us nor will we do the same to you. However there will be times as mention when some may find reasons to temporary suspend this state of anarchy for the benefit of both parties. When the task in finish each would then return to their own space. Over time this would happen more and more. That is what will lead to the new government. It will not happen fast and it will not happen with out spilling blood.
Group A and B share boarders and have established limits along comes C and with aggressive motives towards B. Would it not make sense for A to join B and repel C.
Of course it would. In doing so the loose understanding between A and B now will become a meaningful bond . Both will be stronger and better off farther exchanges between the two now become easier.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

There's a reason I've been buying $100 POS rifles. If SHTF and the neighbors are defenseless, they get the shitty looking but flawless working shotguns and a box of ammo. Yes there are neighbors I don't trust. They're SOL. As far as acquaintances, hell no. There's a reason they're acquaintances. Because they're not worthy of being "in the circle". Just a sad fact. Not everyone you know will be your friend.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

kevincali said:


> There's a reason I've been buying $100 POS rifles. If SHTF and the neighbors are defenseless, they get the shitty looking but flawless working shotguns and a box of ammo. Yes there are neighbors I don't trust. They're SOL. As far as acquaintances, hell no. There's a reason they're acquaintances. Because they're not worthy of being "in the circle". Just a sad fact. Not everyone you know will be your friend.


 Good chance a large supply of pre-Brady bill SKS's are stored safely away


----------



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

I have planned, procured, practiced and polished the use of weapons for hunting and self defense. Personally I have a lifetime of experience and the USMC to thank for that. I have more than enough to share across all family that arrives but I don't see handing any out to neighbors or acquaintances unless they are working to support my group from within my walls.

I will help instruct others on the use of their acquired weapons however I won't be handing any of mine out.

1895gunner


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

If I had a rire arm extra. And it was bad enough where everyone had to be armed. I would think why now. Suffer the consiquence of your own actions or inaction. However depending on the situation as always you may justify having more participants. A person in our society who is not armed now will not have the moxy to defend them selves latter.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I would not arm anyone who isn't trained in the basics of firearm safety. Last thing I need is friendly fire.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

All my friends are armed.
I have a bunch of #4 enfields and ammo to hand out if needed.
Those would go to those who could not make it here with their own.
There will be five family members present with or without their own.
I would not give out any to other than trusted friends.
In a time of crises, people do strange unpredictable things.
If I don't know them well or they did nothing to prepare, they get nothing.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Do I want to give a weapon to somebody that has reach adult hood and does not own a weapon

ONLY... and I mean ONLY if it is a true SHTF event and they do not have a weapon due to some legal issue and they had a background in hunting or military and the legal issue was not do to mental problems...


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

No I don't arm acquaintances.

If they don't have a gun, they probably don't have anything else either. I'm not going to give them the means and opportunity to shoot me in the back.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

If they dont own guns they probably cant use em anyway...all my familiy is armed...I know some of the street is...a lot dont own due to beliefs....I aint gonna help em change now.


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

I am sure there are many good exceptions but a good general rule that we follow is,

If an American citizen does not own a firearm, you can make the following assumption, he does not prep or even had the idea of self defense seriously come up in his mind. Doesn't mean everyone with a firearm is prepped, but if they don't have a firearm you can be sure they aren't prepped. I do not want those people around my family, even if those people are "family", because I tried to get those family members on board and they don't want to. My immediately family comes first.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

We live in a rural area. My immediate neighbors are armed - I know this for a fact. One is a fellow Southeast Asia vet I know without a doubt I can count on.
I would imagine every family in the area has at least a deer rifle and/or a shotgun.
This is not like the city, with a mix of various cultures, religions, ethnicity. But even so, I would not hand out arms to anyone. None of our family lives within several hundred miles, but they all have been told they are welcome here during a crisis. Oh, and they all have firearms. And some are well trained.

My wife and I both firmly believe that God led us to our present location 20 years ago. And we also believe He did so for a reason.
We used to live in "the big city" of South Florida with its multi-culturism, liberalism, entitlement people, criminals, outrageous drug underworld, even practitioners of voodoo and religions that sacrifice animals.
Those who choose to live in a city, any city, are on their own. 
The city/suburban dwellers must remember that life is a series of choices. And choices have consequences.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Not sure if it was The Outer Limits or The Twilight Zone, one episode of a family building a bomb shelter. The neighbors poo-pooed him. When shtf they broke into his shelter, now all were lost. No....I will not help those that didn't prepare! Did the ant help the grasshopper?


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

If this acquaintance or person is determined, then they will eventually come into possession of one of the 347 million or so arms that are currently out in the public. So isn't this more of a question of what kind of a risk does this acquaintance pose to me my family or the community. If you view this person a sufficient risk as to not arm them you must also acknowledge that at some point they will become armed. Maybe not by you yet armed none the less.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> If the SHTF, would you arm your neighbors/friends/family members who did not own weapons?
> 
> I don't have a personal answer for this one. It would be nice to have one more armed man at the homestead in a sticky situation, but sometimes I think it would be more of a danger than an aid to have an untrained person near me with a gun. (My wife is familiar with firearms, but I still have to remind her once in a while at the range, "Finger off the trigger!")
> 
> I searched but couldn't find a thread like this. Apologies if it's a repeat.


Before i render my answer, please bear in mind my atypical plans for the apocalypse; my goal is to be a post apocalyptic dictator, Duke of New York,. Im not looking to merely survive, but to use the anarchy as my catalyst to take over what remains of the world.

So that being said, I would arm accomplises and minions, but not victims or anyone who could potentially be on the menu.


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

I can see a scenario were arming acquaintances or neighbors would probably happen for me. If it has come to the point where looting and rioting has spread through my neighborhood then Im going to need help protecting our culdesac. I can't stay up all night or fight everyone off. My two eldest sons and I can provide security for our home but we can't protect our street on our own. So if I had to I would hand out a shotgun with maybe just enough ammo to fill the tube or a pistol with one magazine. Enough to be of some help but not enough for them to try and over run my home.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Of the neighbors I know at home, only one does not own a gun.. but she's nurse and a believer in preparedness otherwise. I would be unlikely to arm her, but she would be welcome to be one of the group.
Everyone else that I would trust with a firearm already has one, so I'd have to say no... I would not be passing out weapons unless the situation absolutely demanded.

At the primary BOL, everyone in the area has multiple firearms... just the way it is in those parts.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I have had this talk before and my answer is NOPE
Here is why----
-they had how long to get their own freaking gun?
they have had how long to equip themselves?
they don't think guns are useful?
how many times did I tell them to get one and reminded them when you need one, you really need one!
I spent my valuable money on my weapons (that I regrettably lost in the same boating accident with other members on this forum) for ME not for you-them- or the bum down the block, to just hand out like chicklets.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

The problem with arming people who have no arms is that they usually have no gun knownedge. Arming them could be as dangerous as the people you are defending against. 

But if they have guns and need ammo to keep up the fight, then it would be a superior investment. People with guns usually have at least a rudimentry understanding of how to use them. Thems that don't usually only know what they saw on TV.


----------



## Renec (Dec 21, 2012)

THE DUKE IS A#1!!!!....i don't remember that ending too well for the Duke of NY. Do you happen to look like Isaac Hayes? o.0


----------



## jimrose (Sep 15, 2015)

No no no and no.
After SHTF we have our people and there is no arming non group members. We only arm family and good friends.


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

It sounds like some are saying no because they are holding grudges with the people that they do not want to arm. Like they want to teach them a lesson or something because they don't see eye to eye on politics, prepping or guns. You must be careful because it could be you that learns that lesson the hard way.

Everyone's scenario is different, I don't plan to start handing out guns because shtf, but I will consider it if I need help with security. If danger is at my door step I am screwed anyways and so are my neighbors. So if it means that handing out a gun to someone who is a liberal, non prepper or has no "training" is going to give us a much better chance at survival, I will be handing them out like it's candy on Halloween. I'm not about to risk my family's safety because of some childish grudge. After all, survival and maintaining our humanity is the goal and you can't do that by yourself.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

For me it is a matter of trust. If I don't know you, I am not inclined to trust you just because your there. I suppose its possible that a severe immediate and dire situation could happen NOW but in general I want to avoid being stabbed in the back because I was too nice and trusting.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

If an acquaintance, neighbors, or even friends did not arm themselves, there is a reason for it. Arming them post SHTF may be too late to be of any help. If they did not arm themselves, this also means they can't shoot. Post SHTF is not the time to learn marksmanship. I may help them acquire weapons from deceased enemy.

Another issue with the unprepared.... if they did not invest in self defense, more than likely they also don't have food. Which means not only you need to provide weapons and ammo, you now need to share food as well. 

I know that there will be people coming to me for help post SHTF, it has happened before. Before 911, I kept some preps in the office. I got gas mask and MOPP gear. Because I prepped, I was labeled a "nut job". But when we all got called in on alert, all of the sudden I was no longer the nut job, I was transformed to the all knowing and wise go to guy. They all bugged me for info where to acquire prepps. Well, too late... Prepps were either no longer available or the prices have gone up 300% and I don't know it all. Common sense dictated the need to prep, that's all.

This is why I need a BOL where I can meet up with like minded people and be far away from the unprepared. More than likely I wouldn't be much help for the unprepared. I guess the so called Darwin award will have tremendous effects on the unprepared.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I think some fake shotguns made from broomsticks or whatever sticking out of every window may help to discourage those that want to rack & sack. Perception is reality.


----------



## jimrose (Sep 15, 2015)

Not no, but HELL NO.. neighbors need training not just firearms. We work on our firearms, and on our marksmanship every week. We reload lots of bullets some for shooting and lots for SHTF. I will not supply arms to people who are to busy complaining about people who have guns. Or dogs who won't let you in my yard. I have 2 beautiful German shepherd's. And no mine are not the friendly type. But my neighbors love to complain. Especially when they see us with a firearm. They do not believe that we should have so many. So never arm the people who protest against our right to bear arms. If they believe in the right to bear arms they already have them. And you can always barter with people who have firearms. Let them have bullets for brass. Stuff like that.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Only if I judged them to be safe with a weapon and would use it as untended when needed and after checking them out on gun safety and when, where and whom to shoot. I don't want to arm my next foe nor waste resources!


----------

